# how many shrimp???



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

hi all and as usual ty in advance for any comments
just starting my 50 gallon and asking 100's of questions

i have noticed that all planted tanks i see only have 1 type of shrimp and not 
2-3 shrimp of various types-i prefer variety

here is one i just thought of and havn't seen asked

HOW MANY DIFFERENT SHRIMP CAN A TANK HAVE??
or is it limited to one type


ty again


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

In a large tank like yours I don't think there is a limit. There may be a qurstion of cross breeding with some species, ask you dealer. A problem with a 55G tank is it may be hard to find your small shrimp in such a large tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a mix of Red Cherry Shrimp and Amano Shrimp in my tanks (gave three of my 5 Amanos to my girlfriend though). Most shrimp will only reproduce in brackish water, so you won't have to worry about (or maybe miss, like I do) shrimplets unless you have RCS. I love breeding shrimp, so I have a veritable army of RCS (a hundred now, between my 10 gallon and 3 gallon breeder).

Shrimp have a VERY low impact on the system (called bioload). They eat junk and poop out even less, plus they are the most timid and docile critters you can add to a tank. As such, you can easily fit hundreds in your tank.

Check out this website if you're serious about shrimp:

http://theshrimplab.com/store/


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, you can have quite a few shrimp in that tank. But I would only have 2 different types of shrimp in it that are compatible. See a chart right here:
Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------

